# whats bad about using a 2 step ?



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

did a quick search and came up empty handed
what are some of the cons associated with using a 2 step?
all i get from people are opinions and stuff about too much heat or "its bad for the turbo"
can someone give me some facts?
would too much heat be a problem if alot of stuff was thermal or ceramic coated?


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: whats bad about using a 2 step ? (L33t A2 Jetta)*

it essentially uses the turbine housing as a combustion chamber so yeah it's bad for your turbo...what size turbo do you have? might not be worth it to 2 stg it...


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

eh a 2 step is just a low rev limiter. 
adding some timing control and stuff... yea... you've got anti lag then. Keep the EGT's within what your turbo is designed for and there is absolutely nothing bad for anything about doing it. 
start hitting 1800-2000+ egt's and your goign to burn up some ****.


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

I keep getting 2 step and anti-lag confused every time!


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: whats bad about using a 2 step ? (kilmer420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilmer420* »_what size turbo do you have? might not be worth it to 2 stg it...

i forget the specs off hand but its a t3/to4e .48 hot side, 46 trim???








it was more of a question for my own knowledge, i dont think i'm going to do it on my setup


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

yea that should spool on a dime anyways 
just a plain 2 step with no anti lag would still allow you to hit probably 7-8 psi of boost on the line without any crazy EGT's.


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: whats bad about using a 2 step ? (L33t A2 Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L33t A2 Jetta* »_
i forget the specs off hand but its a t3/to4e .48 hot side, 46 trim???

it was more of a question for my own knowledge, i dont think i'm going to do it on my setup


wow 46 trim is small man...yeah a 2 stage would not be ok on that...but that turbo is so small it must spool very quickly...but then again I am biase!


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

2 step is so much fun to use on the street. with my car, i had a side exit on the drivers side. and at stoplights, sometimes if a person had there window down i would engage 2 step. the look on there face is priceless. but yeah, back on topic. not bad as long as you watch your egt's


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_2 step is so much fun to use on the street. with my car, i had a side exit on the drivers side. and at stoplights, sometimes if a person had there window down i would engage 2 step. the look on there face is priceless. but yeah, back on topic. not bad as long as you watch your egt's

I don't understand how you use it?
I thought you used a 2-step to have two different RPM limits. I thought it was used to keep the RPM at 4K or so so your not bouncing off hte rev limiter when doing a burn out?
How do you use it on the street?


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

For those using it are you doing it by cutting spark or fuel? I heard of a few setups that cut fuel and thats not a good idea from what they were saying.

Ohh and I have loved the idea of 2step, gotta love the sounds that come out the exhaust from it.


----------



## yellerrado (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Cabby-Blitz)*

normally your 2 step will cut ignition... anything thats cutting fuel would be an ecu and fuel cuts are no good


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (yellerrado)*

Yea ok, it was for a Honda and it was an ecu that cut fuel.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

so basically a "2 step" is a secondary lower cut rev limiter ?
and "anti-lag" or "a stutter" is the cutting of spark to produce combustion in the manifold/turbine housing ?
from what hear say i thought the 2 step was the anti-lag or are they usually hand in hand and its just easily associated?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (L33t A2 Jetta)*

Good explanation of 2 step from Paul (need_a_VR6)

_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
2step is just a dual stage rev limiter, and one of the stages is switched for launching. It's spark cut only (usually) and the sound you hear is unburned fuel combusting as it comes in contact with the hot exhaust.
Generally you need an aftermarket spark box to get a 2step.

you can use it on the street, because you have it connected to a momentary switch. on some race cars, i have seen some people connect it to the clutch pedal, so when the clutch pedal is pressed, 2 step is engaged. I use the e-brake to engage 2 step, but I might switch over to the clutch pedal. Others have mounted a button on the steering wheel.


_Modified by vr6chris at 1:40 AM 3-30-2005_


----------



## TnT2theMax (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

where can you get a 2 step? or can you make it your self?


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_I use the e-brake to engage 2 step, but I might switch over to the clutch pedal. Others have mounted a button on the steering wheel.

That's how I thought it worked.
Sometimes I wish I had gotten SDS 4*E* instead of coilpacks so I could have that feature with MSD but...oh well...I have coilpacks


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

MSD has a 2step also. I've seen them for sale on honda-tech and they only go for like 30 bucks used. I have DTA p8pro, so i use the 2step from dta.


----------



## Sleepy Mk1 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_That's how I thought it worked.
Sometimes I wish I had gotten SDS 4*E* instead of coilpacks so I could have that feature with MSD but...oh well...I have coilpacks

You still can, you just need a DIS-2 box instead of the 6al.


----------

